# love classical there is no end,can't stop buying there always something missig r new?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Are you self suffisant whit your records collecting or, you pile up records , and your house look like a records store...

See when ars antiqua to futurist modern classical interrest you, there is no end.. too mutch stuff missing or interresting , perhaps that is what make it fun, but my religion is christianity not materialism if you know what i mean..

I will have a long break until Beauty Farm or Ensemble brabant lunch there new album(antoine de Févins.Since im tired to be on survival mode always in the red $$$ financialy, but ilove classical 

I can't help it, i envy the mainstreamer classical fan that scorn everything not mainstream or baroque and has everything and dosen need anything anymore.. is there sutch thing as ..Acollector thhat as everythinbg he want and dosen need more record self suffisant collection?

Or im crazy a bit passionated a lot, compulsive maybe??? 

:tiphat:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

That's me! There's always something more. Once you exhaust the standard repertoire you start looking for more. Or, you find one composer you really like and then find out about others in his circle - and then their circle and it never ends. So then you wind up buying everything from CPO, Marco Polo and other labels that specialize in the forgotten byways of music. To add to it, there are some things you like so much that you want to hear other recordings. And more and more. It truly never ends. And you wind up with my ghastly collection of some 12,000 cds and counting. This over a 25 year period - I started as soon as cds came out. Expensive? You bet! But a hell of a lot cheaper than buying concert tickets, travelling to concerts, etc. And with cds I can hear a wider range of music than you will ever hear in concert. Regrets? NOT ONE. I've loved listening to this vast treasure house of music that composers have written, conductors and orchestras performed, and selfless producers and record companies made. It's hard to explain to someone who doesn't get it why I own 35 versions of the Mahler 7th, 20 sets of Sibelius symphonies, 12 sets of Beethoven, 9 versions of The Ring and so on. The only thing that bothers me is what to do with them when I shuffle off this mortal coil. Hopefully, sites like this will still be up and running and I can find someone who wants the lot.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

If your economic depth is sufficient for providing collecting discs, I must say they worth the cost. There will be one thing to be regret if you find yourself having too many discs, life is too short. :angel:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

You probably are crazy, you probably are compulsive.

Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have friends who like to drink wine. I guess I could develop a taste for that, but for that price, shucks, it's a drink, and it's gone. With my CD collection, I pay once, and I can imbibe any time I want. At least that's how I justify my purchases.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

deprofundis said:


> Are you self suffisant whit your records collecting or, you pile up records , and your house look like a records store...
> 
> See when ars antiqua to futurist modern classical interrest you, there is no end.. too mutch stuff missing or interresting , perhaps that is what make it fun, but my religion is christianity not materialism if you know what i mean..
> 
> ...


In a literal sense, there is no end to music. You probably know the famous Rachmaninov quote - that there is enough music for a lifetime but a lifetime is not enough for music.

I had a break of over a decade away from classical then started collecting again. In a few years I amassed almost a thousand discs, and realised that its pointless to continue. One reason is lack of time to listen, another equally important is I felt I reached saturation point. If I try to familiarise myself with anything it is just cramming, absorption simply isn't happening.

A friend of mine who is into classical said that around 300 is a good number of discs to have. I've culled down to around 350 now it feels right, not the least that theoretically I would get through my collection in a year if I listen to a disc per day. In practice its another story, but at least I have a chance of doing that.

Record collecting is kind of addictive, especially I think for us guys. I read Nick Hornby's novel "High Fidelity" (the film version is also good) and it opened my eyes to this. Even though music is great, there are other things to enjoy on this planet.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

Deprofundis, please don´t be offended, English is probably not your native tongue, but could you maybe use a spell checker? It would make your posts easier to read.

No hard feelings


----------

